# Where to buy house flies pupae



## yen_saw (Aug 1, 2005)

My regular house flies pupae supplier Oregon Insect Feeders is not selling live house fly pupae until this coming October  Could anyone please let me know where else can I buy live house fly pupae? I couldn't find any fishing shop in Houston selling maggots either  Thanks!


----------



## dino (Aug 1, 2005)

I think this topic was posted already a while back www.skipio.com ....with all do respect,but shoudn't this topic be moved to Food and Feeding?


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 1, 2005)

Dino, www.skipio.com is really Oregon Insect Feeders Inc. They are in the process of moving to another state so they stop selling insects momentarily until this coming October.

Anyone else have any info on where to buy live pupae (house flies) besides www.carolina.com? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andrew (Aug 1, 2005)

I bet you could just grow your own... stick a hunk of meat in a jar and leave it outside for a few days(im sure that will attract them)... it only takes about 20 days for a maggot to turn into a fly.

EDIT: According to this website(http://www.silcom.com/~vector/flies.html) it can take as little as 8 days to go from maggot to fly.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Aug 1, 2005)

Go to a fising shop, buy some from there.


----------



## dino (Aug 1, 2005)

> Dino, www.skipio.com is really Oregon Insect Feeders Inc. They are in the process of moving to another state so they stop selling insects momentarily until this coming October. Anyone else have any info on where to buy live pupae (house flies) besides www.carolina.com? Thanks in advance.


My bad, but here is another place where you can buy blue bottle fly larva www.vadosbait.com ......they are not house flie pupae, but you can wait till the blue bottle fly become pupae. Also like I said earlier shoudn't this be moved to Food and Feeding?


----------



## Jesse (Aug 1, 2005)

I buy them from www.grubco.com, they are actually "blue bottle flies" can't remember the latin name, but they work almost as well as house flies (they're a little bigger and take a week to hatch). They sell them as maggots which when refridgerated stay maggots but pupate soon when left at room temps. Check them out.....although they may not ship or gaurantee satifaction when sending to Texas this time of year?


----------



## Ian (Aug 2, 2005)

I have to say, I will back up andrews idea. Works wonders for me. I just put some cat food in a few bowls and place them round the garden, and hatch the pupae. Or, get a plastic bottle, cut it in half, and do the whole stick the top in the bottom updside down, and put the cat food in, and put it outside. By the end of the day, you will have a nice lil swarm of flies that you can feed straight to your mantids. This way also, the flies are already gutloaded.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## francisco (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello All,

I read that rearing house flies on meat it is not good due to some quemicals or other properties in the meat that are not too nutricious to whoever is eating the fly. I think I read this at Skipios or Oregon insect supply. Fruits are the best way to rear the flies, according to what I read.

Regards to all.

Looking for ooth, any avaialble?

thanks

Fco T


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## dino (Aug 3, 2005)

Anytime.


----------

